# Odyssey Eddie Van Halen edition seat



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

I know these are a couple years old and really hard to come by now, but does anyone know where I could find one? Are there any shops or bmx warehouses that may have one kicking around. thanks for any help.

PS not trying to spam, but I've been looking for over a year all over the web and locally with out any luck.


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

**** they just canceled the 08 aaron chase frame it had this paint scheme on the frame! i called cannondale and they said they had to stop producing them in that scheme due to the law suit possibilities!


----------

